# Humber pilots



## humber-tom (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry if ive posted this in the wrong place but wondered if anyone had any pics of the old humber pilots and cutters at all they could share as I love seeing and hearing about humber shipping


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

A photograph *here* in our Gallery Tom. (Thumb)


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I wonder where the WN Fenton finished her days.Not many pics of her about but used to see her in princes dock in Hull and had a few friends who worked off her.


----------



## humber-tom (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys me family from Hull and me grandad was a docker on Hull docks so been quite a big part of me life


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep digging Tom, there is bound to be more information available here on SN. (Thumb)


----------



## humber-tom (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks gulper


----------



## DaveRaddings (Jan 31, 2010)

*Photos Humber Pilot Cutters & Launches 1895 to 2002*

In answer to request: Photos Humber Pilot Cutter

For most of the information required, please click on this link below

http://www.humberpilots.com/Humbepilot_Steam_Cutters_and_Launches.doc

Cheers
David Raddings


----------



## DaveRaddings (Jan 31, 2010)

Several articles about the life and times aboard Humber Pilot Cutters are available on the 
www.humberpilots.com 
website, they read as follows:

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Humber_JH_Fisher.doc 
(The collision & sinking of The JH Fisher) 

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Humber_WA_Massey_Commander_Cawley.doc
The sinking & salvage of the WA Massey 
Commander Cawley 1899: “The Finest New Steam Pilot Vessel afloat”

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Frank_Atkinson.doc 
(The “Frank Atkinson”, the replacement to the JH Fisher. Life aboard: 
Experience a launch & recovery of Boarding Boat etc)

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Humber_Wm-Fenton.doc
(Life Aboard the William Fenton; the twilight years
& Pilots move ashore; a necessity for change) 

http://www.humberpilots.com/THE_PILOT_OFFICE.doc
THE PILOT OFFICE: the historical Offices of Business for Humber Pilots for nearly 200yrs

Regards Dave Raddings


----------



## DaveRaddings (Jan 31, 2010)

There are articles on the 
www.humberpilots.com 
website that cover life and times of the apprentices aboard during the last years of Humber Pilot Steam Cutters and are as follows:

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Humber_JH_Fisher.doc 
(The collision & sinking of The JH Fisher, January 12th 1963) 

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Humber_WA_Massey_Commander_Cawley.doc
The sinking & salvage of the WA Massey 
Commander Cawley 1899: “The Finest New Steam Pilot Vessel afloat”

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Frank_Atkinson.doc 
(The “Frank Atkinson”, the replacement to the JH Fisher. Life aboard: 
Experience a launch & recovery of Boarding Boat etc)

http://www.humberpilots.com/Pilot_Cutter_Humber_Wm-Fenton.doc
(Life Aboard the William Fenton; the twilight years
& Pilots move ashore; a necessity for change) 

http://www.humberpilots.com/THE_PILOT_OFFICE.doc
THE PILOT OFFICE: the historical Offices of Business for Humber Pilots for nearly 200yrs


----------

